# How fast does______ grow?



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I am getting quite a few plants. I want to know your opinion on how fast these plants grow. 
*WARNING: this is a long list :lol:

duckweed
water lettuce
forgbit
salvinia
anacharis
ludwigia
rotala
hygro
guppy grass
hornwort
anubias
crypt wendtii
crypt mi oya
brazilian pennywort
java fern
java moss
amazon sword
argentina sword
Thanks! Love hearing your opinions and experiences =)


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

What's the lighting going to be?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

PetMania said:


> I am getting quite a few plants. I want to know your opinion on how fast these plants grow.
> *WARNING: this is a long list :lol:
> 
> duckweed
> ...


I can try ordering them from fastest to slowest for you according to my experience with these plants... growth speed will vary under conditions thay favor one plant but handicaps another(except for swords, i've never kept swords...)

Duckweed
Salvinia
Frogbit/waterlettuce
anacharis
Guppy grass Hornwort
hygro (what kind of hygrophilla?)
Brazilian pennywort (Faster if floated)
ludwigia (what kind of ludwigia?)
rotala (what kind of rotala?
Java moss
Crypt Wendtii
Java Fern
Crypt Mi oya


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Thank you. I do not know the specifics of the rotala, ludwigia, or the hygro. Do different species have different growth rates?


----------

